# Felled this lot, some dodgey ones in there



## Ekka (Nov 5, 2007)

Just had to drop them, was some dodgey ones in there.

Video is 51mb WMV and 12 mins long

www.weareallabouttrees.com.au/video/8gumfelling.wmv


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 5, 2007)

Your in the wrong line of work....




.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 5, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Your in the wrong line of work....



Yes & No...

It's that he does two things exceedingly well. I'm glad that he is putting them together.

I liked how in the second falling when Ekka is near the camera the trees look like little twigs...then he goes down there and starts cutting and you can really tell how large they are.

I really liked the bore cut & strap release. That was a good example on that "ugly S.O.B." tree.

.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 5, 2007)

That looked like a fun job, just cut and go.


----------



## newguy18 (Nov 6, 2007)

nice video Ekka and excellent felling.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 6, 2007)

Def. very good at what you do.


----------

